# The "backdoor" pentatonic pattern



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Those are my "goto" runs when I want to rip up and down the neck in quick legato fashion as well. Really useful for putting together the scale positions both in Pentatonics and Major/minor scales/modes as well. You do a great job of putting this into a good perspective Robert. That's a real talent you have there.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

This lick is exactly what I'm looking for.


----------

